# How has your child made you proud today?



## sarah0108

Share you're happy or proud moments here :happydance:


I'm proud of Harriet because she has wore pants two days now (not at night) and had no accidents :happydance: She's gone on the potty every time!


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie made me proud by letting me get a shower without screaming the house down, I did have to open her ITNG dvd though and my shower was like 15 mins.

Still proud!


----------



## Bexxx

Isla only woke up twice last night!
I still can't get over it :haha:
Sooo happy about it :cloud9:


----------



## Leopard

I'm proud of Kezzy because she has been latching really well. :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm proud of Lyla because she let me put a bow in her hair for her photo shoot today :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

my sister taught little one how to dance the dougie today. she was so good :)


----------



## _laura

I'm proud of Max because he walked from the nursery entrance to his room and shouted iyaaa as he walked in the door


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO slept from 9 till 7 without waking and then went back to sleep :lol:


----------



## rileybaby

Im proud of Riley today because today was the first day since September that he hasnt held onto me like a koala bear and screamed when we got to daycare :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

Some of these are so cute!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so weird I was going to post a thread like this yesterday but I forgot LOL


anyone Quintin made me proud yesterday because he said "Ho Ho Ho" clearly.
its only 7am now so we will see what he does today :)


----------



## rileybaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> so weird I was going to post a thread like this yesterday but I forgot LOL
> 
> 
> anyone Quintin made me proud yesterday because he said "Ho Ho Ho" clearly.
> its only 7am now so we will see what he does today :)

that is so cute!


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael ate toast :happydance:
I made soldiers and he ate them, chewing with no chokeing although I was a wreck watching lol :haha:
I thought he had too much in his mouth but let him continue and he was fine managed 2 whole ones and threw the rest :dohh:


----------



## cookie123

I'm proud of Lexi because she did a wee and a poo on the potty and we made it round tesco with no accidents! And I'm proud cos she's just amazing and makes me so happy every day :) x


----------



## Leopard

Oh I nearly forgot. Kezzy made me proud today because she tried copying her dad, he poked his tongue at her and she poked hers back!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm proud of Ava because she lets me know 9 times out of 10 when she needs the potty.

Also she can point to her nose, head, belly and feet when you tell her to :D


----------



## amygwen

Mine was yesterday, today so far nothing because I'm at work :haha:

But I woke up in the morning and got him dressed to go with OH before I went to work. I changed his diaper of course, brought him downstairs and sat him on the couch. I went to go make him a bottle and when I came back he was pointing to his diaper and saying "poo" (he ALWAYS says poo when he sees the dog doing his business outside)! So I assumed he'd poo'd but he just peed. Anyways, I was really proud because in that like 3 minutes I changed his diaper, he went to the bathroom and told me! I was really really really proud haha!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Im proud of Emma for looking up at me last night as I was snuggling her, and saying " love you" :cloud9:


----------



## KiansMummy

I'm proud of kian cos he has learnt to clap hands, he can put his hands in the air and shouts "yeyy". And whn I drop him of at his childminders he doesn't cry any more he waves bye bye. And I'm just proud of him for being him:) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

im proud because morgan slept in till 11 and then went to sleep at 7pm as ususal :) 
im also proud that i got the kitchen cleaned/tidyies with minimum fuss ! which is RARE :)


----------



## x__amour

More cute than proud but LO has never been able to keep a blanket on her until recently. Whenever she is playing or watching Sprouts or something and gets cold she'll pick up her blanket and wrap it around her shoulders. It's so cute. :cry:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Aww Shannon thats cute!! :) these are so adorable, lol.


----------



## x__amour

I've got another. :D

Most of you know Tori didn't get her first tooth (bottom left) until a few days before her first birthday. A few weeks ago she got her second (top left). Today I was tickling he and noticed she's got three more! Top right and the next ones over! These are seriously coming overnight! So 5 total in less than a month. :shock:


----------



## Hotbump

I'm proud of Jovanni because in the morning he opens the their bedroom door and grabs his little brother by the hand and turns on the tv to pbs grabs a blanket for both of them and wait for me on the couch until I wake up and give them their milk :cloud9:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

He sat still while getting his hair cut :) :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

Shannon- Wow! She certainly is making up for lost time! Aria is nearly 6 months, has been teething like mad for what seems like forever, and still has no pearly whites to show for it. :lol:


My proud moment: LO sat in her highchair today, in the full sitting up position (not leaned back). I put some toys on her little tray, and she just sat next to me in her chair and played for a little over 45 minutes. It may be silly, but I'm proud-- she has a better attention span than I do! :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm proud that her 8th tooth came through with no tears! She normally gets really upset but didn't this time, no Calpol either :D


----------



## Rhio92

I'm proud because he's still breastfeeding strong :cloud9: 
And when my mum brought him home from nursery, he gave me a huuuuuge smile :)


----------



## lauram_92

I'm proud because he had two naps today rather than one and gurning :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

One from last night:

We still co-sleep.

But I've just been trying to get him used to his toddler bed. And I lay him in there when he watches TV a bit before bed. Then I shut the TV off and think like he'll lay in bed and fall asleep (wishful thinking LOL) but last night he laid in his bed and I said "good night, kenny!" and he was like "Bye then". Then he came crawling into my bed about 5 seconds after that and brought his little Brobee teddy bear to bed. Then I told him to say good night to Brobee and he gave him a kiss!!!

Haha I sound so lame, but seriously, it was so cute. It amazes how smart he's becoming SO fast!


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm proud of lilah coz she said mum for the first time today <3


----------



## amygwen

MrsEngland said:


> I'm proud of lilah coz she said mum for the first time today <3

Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## shelx

..


----------



## HellBunny

Slept from 8-6 only waking a few times for cuddles, so pleased!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Today we got to my oh's family's house and issy made me proud because she said 'happy christmas' to everyone when we arrived. Soo cute!


----------



## divershona

Kaya took her first independant steps today when she walked from her bedroom to the living room :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

She's back too sleeping though, thank god!
Also noticed her 9th and 10th teeth!


----------



## mummy2 b

I'm proud of my daughter every day :) she amazes me none stop lol she's the best thing to ever happen to me <3 I love her sooooo much <3 xxx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Love all these xxx


----------



## 17thy

She officially knows "food/eat" in sign language, yay communication! :D


----------



## AirForceWife7

Today I decided to spoil her & let her have some pizza for dinner .. after THREE slices (yes, three I am not joking) she looked up at me with the cutest face & said "Uh-Ooooo" Then looked down at her empty tray :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni was feeding Jr with a spoon :cloud9: Jr still loves to give me kisses aww my big boy :cloud9:


----------



## Leah_xx

We've been practicing where body parts are and she today was able to point out where her hair, boobies and belly button is.


----------



## 112110

Brayden slept through last night 9pm-7am :happydance:
Please be a permanent thing!


----------



## amygwen

112110 said:


> Brayden slept through last night 9pm-7am :happydance:
> Please be a permanent thing!

AWESOME!
Go Brayden :happydance:
Hope it's a permanent thing!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin got a tissue and blew his own nose :)


----------



## unconditional

this morning Tiara woke me up by kissing me :cloud9: :kiss:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna learned to say cheese today.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's learnt to use his doidy cup, and we have his 6th tooth :dance:


----------



## rileybaby

i took riley for mcdonalds today, and for every chip he said 'more please' then 'ta':happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

shelx said:


> i have this big basket in our room for my shoes. i was getting ready for work and told him to get mummys work shoes (never thought in a million years he'd find them, never mind the right ones, i have tonnes of black pumps) he brought me my exact pair .. and even attempted to put them on my feet :haha: .. thats when i realised the slavery was going too far :haha:

Lol Noah does stuff like this, it amazes me how much he understands that I haven't taught him!



Leah_xx said:


> We've been practicing where body parts are and she today was able to point out where her hair, boobies and belly button is.

Boobies? :wacko: Lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael can play peek a boo now:cloud9: He puts his hands to his eyes and covers then and goes Arrwwhhh(in a whisper voice mimicking me saying rawwrrhh)


----------



## holly2234

Erin has been standing up (though this did enable her to rip my enter key off!). She also opens her mouth when i say "open wide" when im going to brush her teeth.


----------



## 112110

This morning I laid Brayden in bed with me while he had his bottle and I closed my eyes and he put his bottle in my mouth :lol: SO glad he's started regular milk and it wasn't formula.


----------



## Leopard

Keziah-May has learnt to mimic smiling :dance:


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> shelx said:
> 
> 
> i have this big basket in our room for my shoes. i was getting ready for work and told him to get mummys work shoes (never thought in a million years he'd find them, never mind the right ones, i have tonnes of black pumps) he brought me my exact pair .. and even attempted to put them on my feet :haha: .. thats when i realised the slavery was going too far :haha:
> 
> Lol Noah does stuff like this, it amazes me how much he understands that I haven't taught him!
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> We've been practicing where body parts are and she today was able to point out where her hair, boobies and belly button is.Click to expand...
> 
> Boobies? :wacko: LolClick to expand...

Yes boobies lol. I have two younger brothers and the one day he said boobies and she just started saying it. So I asked her where they were the one day and she lifted her shirt up and showed me..

Gracelynn started drinking out of a straw sippy cup :happydance:
She has teeth # 13 &14 &15 coming in :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Leah_xx said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> i have this big basket in our room for my shoes. i was getting ready for work and told him to get mummys work shoes (never thought in a million years he'd find them, never mind the right ones, i have tonnes of black pumps) he brought me my exact pair .. and even attempted to put them on my feet :haha: .. thats when i realised the slavery was going too far :haha:
> 
> Lol Noah does stuff like this, it amazes me how much he understands that I haven't taught him!
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> We've been practicing where body parts are and she today was able to point out where her hair, boobies and belly button is.Click to expand...
> 
> Boobies? :wacko: LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes boobies lol. I have two younger brothers and the one day he said boobies and she just started saying it. So I asked her where they were the one day and she lifted her shirt up and showed me..
> 
> Gracelynn started drinking out of a straw sippy cup :happydance:
> She has teeth # 13 &14 &15 coming in :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear... You might wanna get her to stop doing that before she starts school ;)


----------



## we can't wait

Leah, my niece used to do the same thing-- she would lift up her shirt and say "TITTIES!" :dohh: 
She learned that from her father... :roll:

She stopped doing it before she hit school, though, Anna. :winkwink:
Good thing, too. I'm her emergency/daytime pick-up... that would be an awkward conversation...


----------



## Shannyxox

I proud that Riley sleeps in till like 11-half 11 :smug: he has for a while now!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava came and hugged me when I was crying on the phone, hate her to see it but was incredibly cute.


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie turned one! and managed to blow out the candles on her birthday pancakes this morning.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna can now say "banana" and "Arianna", though both sound just like "nana" :haha: Her speech has come a long so far in the past month or so.


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelx said:
> 
> 
> i have this big basket in our room for my shoes. i was getting ready for work and told him to get mummys work shoes (never thought in a million years he'd find them, never mind the right ones, i have tonnes of black pumps) he brought me my exact pair .. and even attempted to put them on my feet :haha: .. thats when i realised the slavery was going too far :haha:
> 
> Lol Noah does stuff like this, it amazes me how much he understands that I haven't taught him!
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> We've been practicing where body parts are and she today was able to point out where her hair, boobies and belly button is.Click to expand...
> 
> Boobies? :wacko: LolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes boobies lol. I have two younger brothers and the one day he said boobies and she just started saying it. So I asked her where they were the one day and she lifted her shirt up and showed me..
> 
> Gracelynn started drinking out of a straw sippy cup :happydance:
> She has teeth # 13 &14 &15 coming in :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear... You might wanna get her to stop doing that before she starts school ;)Click to expand...

Oh believe me i know!! lol :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

10.11.12 said:


> Edie turned one! and managed to blow out the candles on her birthday pancakes this morning.

Aww birthday pancakes! So gonna do that for Noah's next birthday :D



AriannasMama said:


> Arianna can now say "banana" and "Arianna", though both sound just like "nana" :haha: Her speech has come a long so far in the past month or so.

Lol, strangely when Noah says 'Noah' it comes out as 'nana' as well :haha:


----------



## _laura

Max can point to his belly button and climb on and rock on his rocking horse. He also didnt wake up last night :happydance: I love getting a full nights sleep once in a while.


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet knows about boobies LOL! She tells me i have big boobies and she has little ones :wacko: 
I actually do not know who taught her. Luckily she doesn't say it out loud to other people.. only to me :lol:

Im proud of Max lately, he seems a lot calmer, i think he's gotten over his angry phase!!


----------



## cammy

Alexander attempted to crawl today, sadly he fell flat on his face :S

He sat on Santas lap for the first time today and the first thing he did was pull his beard and giggle hahaha


----------



## Melibu90

When I was dressing cameron this morning i had him standing holding on to my hands and then let go he tried to step and lost it the. But still a very happy mummy :haha: :blush:


----------



## Dragonfly

every day I am proud of my children, They dont do things just to make me proud I feel proud that they are them. But I feel extra proud when they show themselves to others, how smart they are, how nice and intelligent they are. The things my oldest comes out with and his empathy for everyone. :) his humor to, everything about both of my kids I love! even being woken lol


----------



## LolaFrancesca

Isabella made me proud today by sitting up for 5 seconds without any support =] x


----------



## sarah0108

I obviously love my kids and are proud of them 24/7 but sometimes they do things that make you go 'wow'


----------



## Dragonfly

sarah0108 said:


> I obviously love my kids and are proud of them 24/7 but sometimes they do things that make you go 'wow'

I know I had to say that in mine. Mine makes me go WOW every day to with something or another. 

My oldest can fix and build things well and never forgets a thing he is like an elephant. Tell him something once and you wont need to say it again. Wish I was that smart I was such a dumb child I think. He is only after asking me Am I ok there :cloud9:


----------



## _laura

sarah0108 said:


> Im proud of Max lately, he seems a lot calmer, i think he's gotten over his angry phase!!

My Max is in full swing of the angry phase! :grr:
In the past 48hrs I've had a bitten arm and boob and a fat lip


----------



## sarah0108

Awww :haha:

and lol Laura, i found my two went through a 'bad' phase so to speak from about 14-17 months :haha: Both the same, didnt sleep, were angry and agressive etc. But it co-insided with them getting the rest of their teeth :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin now points to his eye for I and folds his hands together for a heart (cause he cant make the one i do with my hands) and then points and says you 
its so adorable i want to get a video of it.


----------



## Bexxx

Isla is getting soooo good at sitting up! She's not 100% yet, but nearly :happydance:


----------



## lizardbreath

Both My kids have made me so proud this week. Katherine offically has been one week with sleeping though the night I think she finally has the Hang of it. 
and Jaymee has been 2 days 1 accident and no diapers. were trying really hard to get her trained by Jan 2012


----------



## 112110

I asked Brayden if he could feed me since I feed him, he stared at with his hand in the bag of Cheeto's and I opened my mouth and he fed me. Then cut me off. wah.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael stood unaided for the first time ever today 
Only for a couple of seconds but I am soo proud since he only started crawling less than 2 weeks ago:cloud9:


----------



## lauram_92

Well done Michael, he is soo cute. I loved seeing his birthday photos!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mayb_baby said:


> Michael stood unaided for the first time ever today
> Only for a couple of seconds but I am soo proud since he only started crawling less than 2 weeks ago:cloud9:

thats so exciting!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm proud of Lyla today because she ate pieces of brocilli using her own hands :) and she sat up unaided for nearly 15 minutes!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn put together a two word sentence
She goes mama baba and pointed to her bottle


----------



## _laura

he can do the actions to twinkle twinkle little star :happydance: nursery left a message in his book that he had been doing it all day and to sing it to him and he does it!
He also tries to sing but doesn't know the words so goes 'baa baa baa baa' to the tune.


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm proud of Lilah coz she actually ate all her breakfast, she usually feeds it to the floor :dohh:


----------



## Melibu90

So proud of Cam cause he let hungover mummy have a good sleep :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor says 'ba-baaaaaa' for bye bye :haha: And I thiiink, we're just starting to get a 'iya' :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

He brought me a his shoes and sat for me to put them on him:cloud9:


----------



## Shannyxox

Riley rolled from front to back for the first time :)!:cloud9:


----------



## Bexxx

Isla said mum and moo :D


...well, she was crying and kept going mumumumumoooooo. It counts, right? :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael can say 'eee' means tree he points to the Christmas tree 
and he is walking with his VTech push along he only started crawling 2weeks ago:cloud9:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm proud of Lyla because she learnt to blow raspberries and she can hold her own bottle! :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

OMG Jade started crawling!! :happydance:
Im so proud of her. All of you guys were right, she would just do it in her own time. I literally looked down and out the blue she was crawling to some toy! Its SOOOO cute cuz its all sloppy and discordinated! :blush: I feel so dumb for worrying so much :haha: 

YAYYYYYYYYY SO EXCITED! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Tori climbed down from the couch! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna's vocab keeps growing, almost over night! She just now dropped her cup of juice and said "juzz (juice) uh oh"


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver ate most of a Christmas dinner today at Toddlers! :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian has learnt to say "Carrie" his childminders name and when I showed him a picture of her on her fb he started laughing and pointed and shouting "Carrie, Carrie!" lol. X


----------



## Melibu90

Cameron just took a step :happydance: :happydance:
Far too excited considering hes ment to be in bed bad mummy :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

Max can sing the small potato song haha


----------



## Bexxx

That is so cute!
I LOVE small potatoes. When I had Isla, my friend emailed me a youtube video of the opening song saying "Yay, you have a baby, we can watch this now!" :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria finally rolled over from back to belly yesterday... and then did it three more times :) 

She's sitting up really well now, too. She sat in a highchair when we went out to dinner yesterday, and rode in the seat in the cart at walmart. She's growing so fast!!


----------



## 112110

I was in our room on here just a few seconds ago actually and he woke up and pushed the button on his crib music player to put himself back to sleep. :cloud9:


----------



## Jellyt

Last night, Evelyn counted to ten pointing at each number on the clock. Almost cried!


----------



## 17thy

Woo! Emerald can point out where her eyes and nose are :D


----------



## HellBunny

By staying in his bed until 8am! (still a few wakings but i just hope he continues like this)! :D


----------



## vinteenage

Finn can say brush and apple!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin can now say hello :D


----------



## 112110

Brayden was putting his spoon in this jar and he even put a spoonful in his mouth by himself! Just once but still :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna can now answer the question "What is your name?"


----------



## Rhio92

Connor just being Connor :cloud9: (Even though 'just being Connor' means bullying the cat, eating catfood, climbing the stairs, emptying the cupboards and unravelling the wrapping paper :dohh: :haha: )


----------



## 17thy

112110 said:


> Brayden was putting his spoon in this jar and he even put a spoonful in his mouth by himself! Just once but still :happydance:

Ooh yay! Emerald used her spoon a couple times for oatmeal this morning :D Go Brayden! :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna can now answer the question "What is your name?"

thats so cute. I have been trying to get Quin to say his name forever but he just put his chest when I ask. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Arianna can now answer the question "What is your name?"
> 
> thats so cute. I have been trying to get Quin to say his name forever but he just put his chest when I ask. :haha:Click to expand...

She points to her chest and says "nana" she also says nana for banana but whatever, close enough :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver puts his head forward for kisses, except it is more like headbutting.


----------



## Hotbump

jr does the same thing as Oliver, Laura! :haha:

OH thought Jr how to say boobies :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

We told William on christmas night it was to dark to go out with his new car for a drive, there are no lights out there its pitch black here. So next day he was shopping and spotted a torch for his head and wanted it because he could go out at night, was in pound shop so got it and soon as he got home he had it on the head asking for his car to be brought out. 

such a clever boy.


----------



## x__amour

Oh... my... gosh... :rofl:

I was feeding Tori oranges and it went like this...
Bite, kiss mommy, bite, kiss, bite, kiss. :cloud9:


----------



## Rhio92

x__amour said:


> Oh... my... gosh... :rofl:
> 
> I was feeding Tori oranges and it went like this...
> Bite, kiss mommy, bite, kiss, bite, kiss. :cloud9:

N'awwwww :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yesterday morning I woke up to quintin banging around in his room..I went to see what the heck he was doing and he had his winter boots on! (straps tightened and everything)
then this morning quintin came into my room to snuggle and I normally change his bum at this time in the morning I went to and he wasnt wearing one! i thought did I forget to put one on last night?? so i went to his room and his wet diaper was on his bed :haha: ( and he was still wearing pants )


----------



## lauram_92

Ollie pretends to be a fish :3


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie has sttn twice in a row :thumbup: including through the fire alarm :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

When you roar and cameron he copies and does it back its too cute. We had a nice rawrrring match earlier, he won :haha:


----------



## youngmummy94

Tyler slept from 12:30am - 4:30am. More sleep for me!


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael said Becky my friends name :)


----------



## rileybaby

I was dreading weaning riley onto cows milk because he loves his formula, but he didnt even notice and has now gone from 5oz of formula to 7oz cows milk :)


----------



## Dragonfly

Today my son drove over some pooh in his car, took it around the back looked for hose, hose was broken found a bucket filled it with water and washed it off. Didnt need to say a word. :)


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie is learning sooo many words lately! she said laundry today as I was folding clothes.


----------



## x__amour

Tori is becoming so much more social! She's not necessarily shy but she's not the most outgoing either. Yesterday she was running around at MIL's house waving to everyone and giving everyone hugs, it's so cute. 
Her vocabulary is growing a lot too! :D


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah learnt how to get off a chair by herself, without going head first :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm proud because she done this....

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391812_10151107227385052_585980051_22224475_457286411_n.jpg

And this (two days ago)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhlU76ls52s&list=UUivj3U_E3XoK5Dxftwww7tA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Melibu90

Awww lyla is adorable :) i had a tshirt like the ramones one for cameron it was really cute cause my OH had one too :haha: i was gutted when he grew out of it :(


----------



## leoniebabey

he said 'snake' and 'spongebob' today, plus he has been REALLY well behaved and laughed and been snuggly all day!


----------



## lauram_92

He makes vroooom noises when he plays with cars :yipee:


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael says sooo many words it's sooo cute
Becky
Birdy 
What?
That
Oh


----------



## annawrigley

Lol at Lyla waving like the Queen! Awesome


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan speaks geordie already "/


----------



## we can't wait

Aria got her shots today. She hasn't even given a fuss all night! You'd never even know she had them. Such a good girl. :cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin said "hoooohome " today when we walking up to our apartment :)


----------



## ellaenchanted

my baby girl slept in her crib for 4 and a half hours straight last night, shes starting to smile alot more. she makes me proud everyday but jesus i was happy to get the sleep!


----------



## Jellyt

Last night when Phil was takin Evelyn to bed she said "night night, luff yooooo". I almost cried! First time she's said it :)


----------



## Hm daddy

Max and harriet slept all night for the first time in weeks! But then max fell asleep on the living room floor haha


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah has made me proud by walking home from town.
Its aboout a 10 minute walk but usually she can't behave so has to go back in the buggy:haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor ate his dinner with a spoon last night x


----------



## LittleBoo

He very nearly ate a vegetable. We're getting there.


----------



## vinteenage

Finn learned how to spin in a circle! Its the cutest thing ever.


----------



## 17thy

Omg thats adorable Daphne. Emerald has been in a "walking backwards" phase lately :haha: its adorable.


----------



## AriannasMama

The walking backwards thing is too cute!

Arianna has become so comfortable in water lately, she starts "swimming lessons" on the 30th but even now she keeps laying down in her bath, lol, just her face and belly sticks out of the water, then she starts squealing and kicking her legs, its the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Melibu90

Aww i cant wait until i can get cameron to swimming lessons. I loved them :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

Hers is called Aquatots :haha: "AquaTots is designed to provide a fun and nurturing environment for children ages 12 to 24 months to be safely introduced to the 
water with an accompanying adult at least 16 years of age. AquaTots 
provides a unique opportunity for an adult and child to play, float and bond 
together through singing songs and playing games. This is not a safety class or 
swim instruction, but a chance for children to become acclimated to the water"


----------



## Melibu90

I didnt think they started so young will look into it thanksy
I started them at 2 and only stopped swomming club at 14 cause i got lazy :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Our Aquatots is like 12-36 months but requires them to be potty trained.

Good joke. That's not happening this year!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Yesterday Brenna stood up all by herself unaided for like a second :D

So proud of her! Nowhere near walking yet though


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Our Aquatots is like 12-36 months but requires them to be potty trained.
> 
> Good joke. That's not happening this year!

That's dumb. That's what swim diapers are for. I say put a swim diaper on Finn and tell them he's potty trained. SUPER BABY.


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> The walking backwards thing is too cute!
> 
> Arianna has become so comfortable in water lately, she starts "swimming lessons" on the 30th but even now she keeps laying down in her bath, lol, just her face and belly sticks out of the water, then she starts squealing and kicking her legs, its the cutest thing ever.

Swimming is a BIG thing here because its a million degrees in the summer, I can't wait to put Em into some swim classes, I wish I had a heated pool of my own hehe


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish I had a heated pool too lol, we'd probably be in it right now if she weren't asleep, haha. She is a water baby indeed.


----------



## x__amour

Tori is a water baby as well. She never wants to get out of the tub! Not sure what our swim class requirements are though.


----------



## AriannasMama

It's funny because up until 4 months she HATED baths. I had to get in the bath with her to keep her from screaming. Now she stomps her feet and throws a mini tantrum when I tell her bath time is over :haha:.


----------



## 112110

Brayden drank out of his sippy all day today and ate a stage 3 jar of baby food :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Go Brayden!!! :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yay Brayden!!


----------



## 112110

He ate little bits off a slice of cheese and apple today!!!! Though, they were very small and I'm not sure he chewed them.. but he swallowed them instead of spitting them out!! PROUD.


----------



## Melibu90

Well done Brayden x


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna kept telling the doctor no today :haha:


----------



## x__amour

:haha:

Tori says yes to everything!


----------



## LittleBoo

Not sure whether or not I'm proud of this one, but it was pretty comical:

Jack shouting at the cars while we were waiting to pull out "Naughty cars! Let us go! For godsake! Mummy, tell them!" he seems to have picked up my roadrage :blush:

Ooh and Cas high fived his own face :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael was in getting his jags and was being checked over before the injection he said 'birdy' 'hiya' 'daddy' 'muma' 'tree' 'fish' Midwife said aww his speech is sooo clear :cloud9:


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan said nursery and kept saying it on the way. Then got very excited when we eventually got there bless him he loves it !


----------



## emmylou92

Doubble post!


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie started walking this week, like she lets go of the sofa and takes like 7-8 steps before launching herself onto someone or something. I think it counts though.


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> :haha:
> 
> Tori says yes to everything!

Arianna says no to everything :dohh: :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna went to bed w/o a bottle tonight :)


----------



## o.o

peighton was playing with the cat today and then she started meowing LOL


----------



## 112110

NO bottle today.
he ate some chicken + half a fry (I didn't really want him to have it) :dohh:
he kept taking sips of milk after EVERY bite of his food tonight because it wasn't as 'moist' as stage 2 foods :lol:

sorry to bomb this with food but SO HAPPY/PROUD.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yayyyy Brayden!

Pasta might be a good transition for him, little pasta's obviously. Maybe an organic/sodium free version of spaghettios? If you have Trader Joe's by you they have them or that brand Annies.


----------



## 112110

Don't think we have either or those here. I just don't think that he was chewing as the bites I was piling in his mouth were very small, just kind of swallowing whole... But spaghettio's is a good idea! 
Is there any foods they shouldn't have, can't believe I am just now learning about this. 
I thought fish and some meat? :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna eats pretty much whatever, but good transitional foods would be pastas, scrambled eggs, maybe small bits of chicken (chicken from the crock pot can be super tender so it would be easy to chew), bananas, cheese, and try the gerber toddler meals too, they have little cups of different soups that might be a good way to transition him over. :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

They shouldnt have peanut butter or honey. Introduce white fish first before like, salmon. Obviously avoid anything round, chokeable, or hard. Grape should be cut into little pieces.


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh....I give Arianna peanut butter on her waffles..... :blush: its always thinly spread though and her doctors haven't told me I can't.


----------



## x__amour

Uh oh! Gave Tori peanut butter too! :shock:
No honey though. Delaying that as long as possible! [-X


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna's had honey too :haha:. When I took her on Thursday for her ear infection the doctor recommended it for her cough. :shrug: I always thought it was 1 year that they could have it.


----------



## vinteenage

Nooo honey can be really dangerous. Ill give it in like, honey nut cheerios but never straight honey.

Finn's stolen peanut butter from things so I'm sure he'd be fine with it but we were told 2 yrs.

Oh and nooooo crustaceans (shrimp, clams, lobster, etc). Our doctor's office makes a big deal over this one.


----------



## x__amour

Haven't heard the crustaceans thing! I was told peanut butter and honey 1 year but for some reason I am delaying honey.


----------



## vinteenage

My mom gives me crazy eyes when I tell her the recommendations now, haha. I do plan on introducing peanut butter more though. I need to do fish again but am soooo wary after his one little reaction (though hes had the same reaction to lots to lots of things now so I think it's just a new food thing).


----------



## AirForceWife7

x__amour said:


> Haven't heard the crustaceans thing! I was told peanut butter and honey 1 year but for some reason I am delaying honey.

Same here .. I've been told no honey until they are two, but any time after one would be fine. The reason they delay it is because of botulism, it's more dangerous to infants under 9 months. I really think they say two just to be more safe then sorry x


----------



## AirForceWife7

On a side note, Brenna has said "Uh oh" after everything today, it's so cute :kiss:


----------



## 112110

I will definitely try / not try those things we don't eat seafood ever so don't have to worry about that. What about like sauces on things...spaghetti, Alfredo etc.. BUT, he had some kind of reaction to oatmeal and mango's in baby food form (threw up for hours) when are you supposed to try again. Like should I try him with cut up mango or a baby food of it . 
If that makes sense :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Sauces are fine. I wouldn't do actual spaghetti though unless you cut it up super small. Finn used to gag on it since its so long. He does better with elbows or shells.

I'd try normal mango in pieces and keep a phone near by just in case he gets sick again. But, unless mango is a common part of your diet I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## AriannasMama

Hmmm, I was always told honey is fine after a year, it even says that on the honey jar. The AAP says honey after 12 months is fine, but every doctor gives different advice.


----------



## Strawberrymum

never heard the honey thing but LO never had it as i watched an episode of ER once and it was on there lol also had prawns around 18 month (was never told they couldn't) no reaction thankfully. 

LO walked around the mall today as i didnt bring the pram and she didn't moan and was well behaved


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige was walking around Asda yesterday like a big girl. (although she kept running away!)


----------



## 17thy

Emerald can now screw the lid on pretty much anything! But she can't unscrew them :haha:

Right now she has screwed the lid back on her little buddy fruits thingy like 10 times and keeps saying "DIS" and handing it back to me to unscrew.

EDIT: she is now beating the screwed on lid on the highchair to try to get it off lmao, she's cracking me up.


----------



## Jellyt

Haha! When she can unscrew them too you're in trouble :p


----------



## 17thy

Jellyt said:


> Haha! When she can unscrew them too you're in trouble :p

lmao i can only imagine :wohoo:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade tries to repeat what you say to her its so cute!


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael ate really well with really chewy finger foods


----------



## vinteenage

Finn now points to things with one finger! Hes been pointing for a while now but just gestured with his whole hand. He'll nod "yes" now and shake his head "no".

He also says "down", "apple" and "papa" for grandpa.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> Finn now points to things with one finger! Hes been pointing for a while now but just gestured with his whole hand. *He'll nod "yes" now and shake his head "no".*
> 
> He also says "down", "apple" and "papa" for grandpa.

Em has recently started answering yes and no with nods also. 

And thats great about "apple" and "papa"! :thumbup: I love to hear their little words, its so amazing. I don't think my LO will say either of those for a long time lol


----------



## vinteenage

Apple, ball, and balloon all sound very similar, when he says them, haha. It takes me a moment to know what the heck hes talking about!


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> Apple, ball, and balloon all sound very similar, when he says them, haha. It takes me a moment to know what the heck hes talking about!

Haha a lot of Em's words are like that too, they are distinct in their own way but you have to be used to hearing them to know what she is talking about. Most anyone else wouldn't even notice she has said something but she is very clear about making it obvious what she wants even if the words aren't crystal clear. Like "yes" she said "yaSH" with a lot of emphases of the SH. And "hello" she says "hayo" and "uh oh" she says "ha. ha." :shrug: lol. i sometimes wonder why she repeats them a different way then she hears them, and when they are going to turn into the actual word..

But then most other words she repeats EXACTLY like we say... so I really wonder why those select words she doesn't.


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee likes to come up to you and point saying no no no if its not something she wants, i honestly think all im ever going to hear if she wants me now is her scream oh mom, and if im not in the room its oh mom air (how she says where) are you bit more slurred though lol


----------



## annawrigley

Noah's still not had peanut butter or honey, or nuts at all or anything with nuts in (like nutty chocolate, not traces of nuts I mean). I'm paranoid :lol:


----------



## 17thy

annawrigley said:


> Noah's still not had peanut butter or honey, or nuts at all or anything with nuts in (like nutty chocolate, not traces of nuts I mean). I'm paranoid :lol:

I was too, until we had ALL of her allergy testing done (because she was allergic to barley) and she's allergic to almond and hazelnut too. But she was good to go on peanuts! :thumbup: I still didn't give her peanut butter until a few months after getting tested anyway.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna loves peanut butter.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I've been awful when it comes to nuts.:blush: I'll forget thinks have nuts in them like candy that i'm eating and give her a bite or get her toddler stuff that has peanut butter in it without thinking. But, shes never shown any sign of allergy to that or anything else shes ate so i'm not to worried about it. 

Today Syri got into her wipe warmer (cos theres no latch, what a stupid design) and pulled out all the wipes..i scolded her for it and she started to put them back. :haha: i was quite proud of her.


----------



## sarah0108

Both went to bed without a bottle tonight :D"


----------



## Melibu90

Cameron learned to give kisses today :)


----------



## HellBunny

Jayden ate his veg before his other food for his tea, lol


----------



## emyandpotato

I know it's silly but we went out to Nandos today and he was sat in the high chair just being generally adorable and catching everyone's eye. He was babbling to the waitress for ages and even had a table of six boys cooing over him. He was so good too and didn't cry once. I'm just so proud of him when I take him out and he's so sociable and everyone says how adorable he is.


----------



## Leopard

She did so well today, even though I'm stressed and not coping well with her atm. She's playing with the toys on her rocker now!


----------



## Dragonfly

Alex was upset and I watched William come up to him put his hand on his shoulder and spoke to him he kept repeating "talk to me talk to me are you ok, Its ok come here" and comforting him.


----------



## Melibu90

He loved his party and was very socialable and we had his 1st legal drink of cows milk :haha: in a sippy cup :)


----------



## EllaAndLyla

^^ I hope he didn't get too milk drunk!!!! :haha:

I'm proud of Lyla today because she has starting standing up (holding on) a lot longer and a lot stronger. She really enjoys standing up too and sometimes get quite upset when we move her lol!


----------



## Rhio92

Connor has learnt to annoy my brother :yipee:
My brother's door doesn't shut properly, so Connor knocks it open then crawls off giggling :wacko: 
And today they had a little 'conversation:

Connor: ning ning ning ning ning
Peter: Connor, shut it (joking! it was in his weird voice that connor likes)
Connor: ning:
Peter: what did I say?
Connor: ning ning
Peter: seriously kid
Connor: ning
Peter: (gives fake evils)
Connor: ning ning ning ning ning ning

I've taught him well :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

There was a really chavvy teenage boy on the train with his hood up and looking really grumpy and LO decided to smile and chatter away to him for ages until the boy just broke in to a smile, was so cute.


----------



## Rhio92

emyandpotato said:


> There was a really chivvy teenage boy on the train with his hood up and looking really grumpy and LO decided to smile and chatter away to him for ages until the boy just broke in to a smile, was so cute.

Aww :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor didn't cry when I put him to bed :D He was shattered though, bless him x


----------



## 112110

Brayden gave me cuddles when I got him from his nap for like 5 minutes I was :cloud9:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey had her 2 year check up today - the HV seemed very pleased. 
She managed to complete the jigsaw (which I didn't think she would :?) Build a tower of 9 blocks, draw a circle, point out a few colours, and name everything she asked her to name in a book :D Proud, isn't enough. I just can't believe how big she is getting!!

She is also bang in the middle for her height and just below average for weight.


----------



## JessAndAva

I'm proud of my 6 1|2 month old, Ava, for being able to sit up on her own, drink from a straw|sippy cup, & rolls. 

It's amazing that babies do new things everyday.


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy rolled from back to belly :dance:


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer came up to me randomly this morning, hugged me and said ''Love you mummy''.

Normally I have to bug her to say love you so I was dead chuffed!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee drew a smily face! a very messy one but you can tell its a a circle two eyes and weird mouth i have been trying all week to get her to lol


----------



## _laura

Max got hit today and he didn't hit back. Was very proud he didn't retaliate.


----------



## 17thy

She put coins in her toy mailbox slot! :rofl: So cute! Guess I can let her start helping out with her piggy bank :haha:


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy rejected half her formula top up tonight :happy dance:


----------



## NewMommy17

Kyleigh watched me walk across the room today shes almost 2 months old in a few days


----------



## Samanth

Noah taking well expressed breast milk! So proud


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah actually let me do the washing up in peace:haha:
Normally im not allowed to be at the sink lol


----------



## JoJo16

Alice is potty training and didnt have any accidents all day yesterday :)


----------



## leoniebabey

he came over to me with the cat from his happyland set saying meeee ow meee ow meee ow, he also said bike and proceeded to show me when i picked him up from my mams ( thats where his bike stays) and said i love you :) n'awww. He was also very good at the drs today.


----------



## 17thy

Emerald said "uh oh" instead of "ha. ha." lmao, glad she's got it down now


----------



## amygwen

LOL the other day Kenneth said bullshit and I got it on tape.

I said "Kenneth, say mama" and he just stares at me and goes "a boo a boo a bullsheeet"

I was contemplating putting it on FB as a majority of the people who are on there are either family, close friends/co-workers, or you guys. But then I was worried people would think I'm some like abusive parent who constantly swears.


----------



## 17thy

Lol swearing isn't abusive. That's so funny though!! "say mama!" "bullshit" :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

LOL I know, but I do say shit a lot, it's terrible. I've tried stopping but I am having a really hard time. I don't know where he got bullshit. I will have to upload it on here when I get home.


----------



## Bexxx

Oh my gosh, that is so funny :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

Emerald said "diaper"!! :D She has been playing with her little baby doll and trying to fold her diapers onto the babydoll for days now and so I'd be like you want to put a diaper on your baby? and today she said "Di-pa" and then just di-pa over and over while she put it on her baby doll :haha: So proud!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is 90% off bottles :dance:. She had been taking 3 a day (two for naps, 1 for bed time) and I weaned her cold turkey off the nap time bottles with no problem. Now I just need to worry about the bed time one lol


----------



## 17thy

We've gotten Em down to 3 a day, but how did you wean her off the nap time bottles?


----------



## AriannasMama

Honestly, I just put her to bed without a bottle. She cried softly, more like fussed for about 5 minutes then just talked herself to sleep.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's eczema is infected :( But he's been really good, not whingey, and played with the nurse when we went to the doctors :cloud9:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah actually attempted to feed herself today:dance:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emma woke up and gave us a round of kisses! :D


----------



## youngmummy94

Tyler slept 6 hours last night!


----------



## Leopard

She was satisfied from a breastfeed, first time in 3 weeks :dance:


----------



## Harli

This wasn't today, but was yesterday. Azia actually volunteered to help clean out her horse's stall, haha. Usually she wants nothing to do with that! (Which I suppose most people can understand why, but personally I don't mind it! :p )


----------



## trinaestella

Only have a new born, but i cant believe how much she has grown in a week :shock: and shes starting to look like a mini me now :D 
Oh and night time hasn't been so bad she seems to love her sleep, i hope this lasts forever probably wont as shes only 10 days old lool :(!


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni is delayed in his speech but today he learned to count up to 4! :happydance:


----------



## divershona

not really today but over the last 3 days i've managed to get Kaya to drink out of a bottle with a straw!!!!!!!

she refuses to have a sippy cup and i've been trying to wean her off her bottles! she only has 3 bottles of milk a day now :) one when she wakes up, one at nap time, and one at bedtime :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

was sopolite today yes please, no thanks etc


----------



## leoniebabey

he pointed to his nappy and said 'poo' and he had indeed had a poo. 
he also was playing with his bus making really good bus noises and going 'ding' for the bell on the bus


----------



## YoungMummy08

My little man loves numbers and never wants to learn his letters today he came home and sang his abc's perfectly.

My daughter rolled all the over and back again today x


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna dunked her entire head under water today at swimming & she jumped into the pool :)


----------



## bbyno1

Told me to 'go away'


----------



## mayb_baby

I heard Michael fart and I said 'what was that?' Michael said 'stink-ee':haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

LO seems to be on his way to learning to crawl. When he's having tummy time he manages to turn himself in a circle to chase after his Woody toy that he keeps accidentally pushing away. He's going forwards and backwards a bit too but I don't think he realises what he's doing.


----------



## Leopard

She tried sitting up :)


----------



## bbyno1

Ate some gammon:)
Sounds stupid but she has been soo fussy lately with her foods,i was shocked


----------



## amygwen

Kenny learned to say "hot" and now when I say "one" he'll put one finger up!


----------



## x__amour

Leopard said:


> She tried sitting up :)

At 2 months!? Oh my gosh! :)


----------



## bbyno1

Everyones LO's seem to be trying /sitting up really early these days!!


----------



## _laura

bbyno1 said:


> Everyones LO's seem to be trying /sitting up really early these days!!

Dont worry hun, your LO will be dancing her way out of the womb!

Max was really well behaved today, he was good in the shoe shop ( he has new toms!) and he flirted with the manager of Lush and she gave him a free ickle baby bot bath bomb :happydance:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I thought Alfie sat up early at just shy of 4 months lol!!! 

Alfie made me proud today because for two nights in a row he has woke up about 12ish and asked to go to the toilet! He has a big drink before bed so this is probably why but it makes me proud he has done so well with potty training! Just now he done his wee on the potty with his eyes shut then when he finished he said "nunight!" :lol:

I was wondering when/how you make them go dry overnight but I guess they just do it themselves! I hope he dont wake up at midnight for the next month asking for a wee though :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

They dont stay babys long ay, Hollie still cant sit up from laying down, she has to roll over and then sit up. At two months old, Hollie was sleeping all day, and that about it.


----------



## 112110

He ate an actual solid meal!


----------



## emmylou92

Yay Brayden!! :happydance: did he enjoy?


----------



## x__amour

Eeee, YAY BRAYDEN! :happydance:


----------



## 112110

He wasn't too sure about it! The meat bits took awhile to chew up but he ate it all so I was ecstatic! Hope this keeps up! :happydance:


----------



## Leopard

I know it's not an overly big thing to be proud of, but DD had a huge crying fit today but we got through it :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael is racing around the house with his VTech push along and he is taking unaided steps :happydance:


----------



## Bexxx

Isla can chew!
Like, before she was just sucking whatever I gave her, but she was taking proper chunks out of an apple this morning...she doesn't even have teeth!


----------



## 17thy

Oh! I forgot to add the other day that she learned how to blow her nose with a tissue!!


----------



## nickyXjayno

was smiling & chuckling at the toys in boots. 
has really started properly grabbing/stroking items.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is finally getting her appetite back :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie was playing tozzle on my iPhone when we were out and some man sitting behind me said how clever and well mannered he was, and that I've done a good job with him. Made me proud :cloud9:

Nobody has ever said anything like that to me before, apart from family and friends that I thought would just say it anyway without really meaning it.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ :happydance: Love it when people say things like that. Makes you feel so so proud!! :D

Logan slept throuuuughhhhh :thumbup: This is an on and off occurence, so I'm very proud when he does actually sleep through :haha:


----------



## divershona

Kaya's still asleep :haha: no idea why i'm not but hey ho ... gives me some time un-interrupted on here so im not complaining !


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn has started saying 6 new names of our little cousins. 
Its so funny they will come in the door because we watch them after school and she yells their names. 
She says the two girls name(Abby and Emma) better then the boys lol


----------



## KiansMummy

Im proud cos kian slept through the night in hisown bed from 7.30pm till 6am, we usually co-sleep and this is the first night since he wasborn he hasnt slept with mee... I couldnt sleep last nght lol i kept thinking he would wake up to come in my bed but he didnt! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Proud of grace today, she helped Grandad make pancakes, cracked an egg into the bowl and helped whisk it all :) so clever! 

She also helped me remember all the shopping we needed, I forgot half of what we needed and Grace remembered what I had said! 

X


----------



## Dragonfly

William has been sick past few days and now its all our turns to be ill, he was standing beside his dad in bed stroking him asking was he ok and did he want tea and toast in bed lol Then shouted for me to make it haha. 

Then when I was taking a coughing fit he came rushing to me saying "ohh dear" patting me on the back and hugging me assuring me it was ok. Made me feel so much better. 

Then when Alex threw up on me this morning he went and got me a towel , cleaned me up and told me to get in to the shower. :)


----------



## Melibu90

Dragonfly thats a lovely story :)

Cameron can now say car, and was shouting it all day :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

really proud of morgan lately and how well he's coming on with his words

he can point to eyes,ears,mouth,nose,hair and name them all and also say's 'it's hair and it's eyes ect'
He can do animals and noises
dog woof woof
cat meeoww
lion raaa
sheep baa
horsey neighh
bird tweet tweet
duck quack quack

he does veichcles
car bruuuuuum and beep beep
bike
train choochoo
bus 'ding' (bell on the bus lol)

he's putting words together too the other day he said 'go see nana' i was like what haha!


----------



## X__Kimberly

Jayden smiled at me for the first time yesterday :')


----------



## jemmie1994

Evie been giving me massive smiles this morning :cloud9: and chatting away in what sounds like Furbish :haha:


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy made me so proud yesterday, she lasted almost all of the wedding ceremony without crying.


----------



## veganmama

hes doing lots more 3 hour stretches now without eating<3


----------



## 112110

He fell and hit his face on the slide today at the park his lip busted and bled, he only cried until I picked him up. (I however, felt awful)


----------

